# Homecoming park?



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anyone fished the pond at homecoming park, in holland? I was out there the other day and caught a 5.5lb. wiper. I have fished there a lot and never saw one in there before. It faught like hell.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

Is this the one next to the trailer park next to the sheriff station? Behind the ball fields and whatnot?


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Has anyone fished the pond at homecoming park, in holland? I was out there the other day and caught a 5.5lb. wiper. I have fished there a lot and never saw one in there before. It faught like hell.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nice fish!

I live 3-4 miles from there. Had no idea there were such critters in that little pond ... I've just used it for flycasting practice, and have caught smaller bluegills and bass. Do you have any info on stocking of the pond or other notable catches?

Jim


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Spyderbell said:


> Is this the one next to the trailer park next to the sheriff station? Behind the ball fields and whatnot?


The one and the same.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

olderfer said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> I live 3-4 miles from there. Had no idea there were such critters in that little pond ... I've just used it for flycasting practice, and have caught smaller bluegills and bass. Do you have any info on stocking of the pond or other notable catches?
> 
> Jim


Small gills and bass are all I've ever pulled out of there too, till Saturday that is. I had no idea there were wipers in there, so no I don't have any info. I can tell you this though, they are a blast to catch. They fight like a fish twice its size.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I did catch a 3lb largemouth last summer too.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you toss her back in there?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sure did.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

I use to live off angola by the greenhouses and went there quite a bit never got anything great though. I did see a fellow there that had a pic by the building there with a 30something inch pike that he was tryin to catch again. I miss places like that after moving down to BG.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Yesterday, I talked to the Springfield Township guy who administers the park and pond. He said the township has never stocked the pond. If anyone did stock it, it was years ago when it was privately owned. 

So where did that wiper come from? Good question. No answer I can think of makes a whole lot of sense.

Jim


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

olderfer said:


> Yesterday, I talked to the Springfield Township guy who administers the park and pond. He said the township has never stocked the pond. If anyone did stock it, it was years ago when it was privately owned.
> 
> So where did that wiper come from? Good question. No answer I can think of makes a whole lot of sense.
> 
> Jim


Maybe you could talk to the guy again and tell him that the ponds fishing rules really need to be reviewed and the pond managed better. I think if people could take fish out of the pond, other than bass over 17", the quality of fish in there would improve.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

for all u guys wonderin wiper or hybrid striped bass are common in smaller ponds if u go on any fish farm websites they have them avalible for stocking and recommend them to keep bluegill population under control


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

I have fish home comming park for over 30 years, the bass master of northwest ohio clean and stock the late about ten years ago, plus one local pond on angola was drained and
and all the fish were stock in it, the lake has maney good size blue gills, some pike, maney large bass, bullheads, carp, and a few other few fish, best lures purple and black plow jocketys,
and black jitterbugs get biggest bass, there a maney trophes to be had, but with all the bait fish and mosigto, very few fish it after the spring, but its a sleeper of a lake

wayne reel sport charters 419 265 2736


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Maybe you could talk to the guy again and tell him that the ponds fishing rules really need to be reviewed and the pond managed better. I think if people could take fish out of the pond, other than bass over 17", the quality of fish in there would improve.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I've wondered about their rules for 2 - 3 years -- ever since they put that sign up. I forgot to mention it when we were discussing the wiper on the phone, but did ask him about it in an email. Haven't heard back yet.

Jim


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Since wiper are a hybrid, do they actually reproduce? I know that many hybrid species do not.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Since wiper are a hybrid, do they actually reproduce? I know that many hybrid species do not.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


no they dont and before u have any stocked the lake or pond that ur having stocked has to be inspected by the dnr to make sure there is no waterways that go in or out of it so they cant go elsewhere


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

nice! where is the homecoming park located at? I am looking on google maps right now and is it the homecoming park on lawrence avenue? I don't see any body of water there, but maybe I am blind.


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

mischif said:


> nice! where is the homecoming park located at? I am looking on google maps right now and is it the homecoming park on lawrence avenue? I don't see any body of water there, but maybe I am blind.


I've been looking for it too. Never been there so i might be wrong but i think its off of angola at east shoreline Dr. just google map search strawberry festival holland oh


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

It's off of Angola rd in holland. It is the same park that they hold the strawberry festival at.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

HOCKEY said:


> I have fish home comming park for over 30 years, the bass master of northwest ohio clean and stock the late about ten years ago, plus one local pond on angola was drained and
> and all the fish were stock in it, the lake has maney good size blue gills, some pike, maney large bass, bullheads, carp, and a few other few fish, best lures purple and black plow jocketys,
> and black jitterbugs get biggest bass, there a maney trophes to be had, but with all the bait fish and mosigto, very few fish it after the spring, but its a sleeper of a lake
> 
> wayne reel sport charters 419 265 2736


Are we talking about the same pond? I feel lucky just to be able to say I caught a fish that size out of there. I suppose I could be wrong about that pond though.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

where at on angola? like what is an area of reference for me to know on google maps.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

mischif said:


> where at on angola? like what is an area of reference for me to know on google maps.


It is at 7807 Angola Road. Google "homecoming park holland oh" for info and a map or three.

Jim


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Are we talking about the same pond? I feel lucky just to be able to say I caught a fish that size out of there. I suppose I could be wrong about that pond though.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Let us just say that some people tend to see the brighter side of things.

Jim


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

sam.baer said:


> I've been looking for it too. Never been there so i might be wrong but i think its off of angola at east shoreline Dr. just google map search strawberry festival holland oh


You're really close. E. shoreline will take you back into a private neighborhood with a couple private lakes that are un fishable unless you know someone who lives there. Homecoming park is right across the street from that neighborhood.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

ohhh I see it now, thanks! I was looking at those lakes at e shoreline on google maps before, I knew they would be private. What about the two lakes near southking road and countway road? does not look like many or any houses are around one of them.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

mischif said:


> ohhh I see it now, thanks! I was looking at those lakes at e shoreline on google maps before, I knew they would be private. What about the two lakes near southking road and countway road? does not look like many or any houses are around one of them.


I haven't looked at either of them. I'll have to check them out.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

mischif said:


> ohhh I see it now, thanks! I was looking at those lakes at e shoreline on google maps before, I knew they would be private. What about the two lakes near southking road and countway road? does not look like many or any houses are around one of them.


Both of these ponds look like they are privately owned. I don't know that for sure, but just looking at the map. It looks like one is a farm pond and the other, maybe a private fishing pond.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I think they are both too big to be farm ponds, I guess it wouldn't hurt to go to the one house and ask, you never know if someone is willing.


----------



## Physh (May 25, 2007)

One of them, the one nearest King Rd, is owned by a conservation club and is open to members only. I don't remember the name as a buddy of mine was a member at one time. Not sure about the eastern lake.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Physh said:


> One of them, the one nearest King Rd, is owned by a conservation club and is open to members only. I don't remember the name as a buddy of mine was a member at one time. Not sure about the eastern lake.


I think its Adams conservation


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> You're really close. E. shoreline will take you back into a private neighborhood with a couple private lakes that are un fishable unless you know someone who lives there. Homecoming park is right across the street from that neighborhood.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


lol i just meant that intersection.


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> You're really close. E. shoreline will take you back into a private neighborhood with a couple private lakes that are un fishable unless you know someone who lives there. Homecoming park is right across the street from that neighborhood.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


guess i could have specified...lol


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

it is adams conservation, I went by it today.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I wasn't thinking about it at the time, but that wiper I caught may have qualified for a fish Ohio pin.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I wasn't thinking about it at the time, but that wiper I caught may have qualified for a fish Ohio pin.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


it could have....not too sure. I fished the homecoming pond a couple days ago with no success, I had one little guy on but he fell off. It is hard to figure out new ponds....I just got my kayak so hopefully I can do better there when I can fish the whole thing.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I went out there today. A family that was fishing said a guy had pulled out a 29" striper.

I myself caught a tiny little largemouth on my fly rod. I also caught about half a dozen nice crappie.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

olderfer said:


> Yesterday, I talked to the Springfield Township guy who administers the park and pond. He said the township has never stocked the pond. If anyone did stock it, it was years ago when it was privately owned.
> 
> So where did that wiper come from? Good question. No answer I can think of makes a whole lot of sense.
> 
> Jim


Did you ever hear back from that township guy about the regulations?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Thereeldeal (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice fish bud


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I caught another dozen or so crappie and gills today after work.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thereeldeal said:


> Nice fish bud


Thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Did you ever hear back from that township guy about the regulations?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Not one word.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

I grew up out there and used to ride my bike there to fish when I was a kid. Spring was pretty good for crappie along the shorline next to the trailer park. Never caught any real good sized bass out of there. That was before the township took it over. I knew when Lake Moon was drained they put the fish in there. Back in the day my friends dad was on the cover of Ohio Game&Fish with an 8 lb Largemouth out of Lake Moon, but NEVER knew about wipers being in there. NICE CATCH!


----------

